# Snow Tires



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations on a good tire for Snow? I'm wondering if my Zillas will be fine our if I should look at something else for winter riding.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear the bighorns do well in snow. Zilla's tend to dig, in snow it seems you'd want something that floats more than it digs... ???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

From some experience, a capture-type tread like mudlits, XTRs,TundraCross works the best. Like P425 says, if it trenchs in and can't compress between the bars, it can't stay on top and you will belly-out too easy. Too large of a lug isn't great either. I could plow with my 5' plow in 6"s of snow just with the XTRs...no chains needed.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

All I run is my mud lite xtr's during the winter and they work awesome, but like any even slightly aggressive tire you gotta watch your throttle cause one good burp and your sitting on your belly digging your machine out if a hole (been there done that). I got the skinny wide combo on mine and it stays up quite well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

When the snow gets really deep here in Northern Michigan we run our 29.5 Outlaws. They are amazing in the snow! Just dont follow too close or you will look like frosty the snowman!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah..I heard Outlaws were great in the snow


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Those are some agressive looking tires. They'd be nice to have but I just don't have the time or money to add new axles and a lift. From what you guys are saying my Zilla's shouldn't do to bad until I can get the required mods done for some bigger tires. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

the zillas work good until the snow gets to deep,then they will dig until you are hung up on the frame.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I guess the modus operandi for me will be slow acceleration and carry a big shovel until I get some better tires for the snow.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

my xtrs work pretty good in snow. my buddy has the same quad as me wit the same size tire but mud lites. we can go the same distance into the snow but when stuck i can back out and he cant.


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

low air pressure in the zillas and you will be fine


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudlites in snow suck! The best tire I have had in the snow was the Gator's When you can wheelie on a lake you know you got some hook up!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i thought my terracrosses did great last year except in the snow that nothing would have worked


----------

